# A true Georgia Ghost Story for you ladies - this is some scary stuff here!!!



## Hawkeye (Mar 10, 2007)

True Georgia Ghost Story, Confirmed 

This happened about a month ago just outside a little town in the 
low country of Georgia, and while it sounds like an Alfred 
Hitchcock tale, it's real. This guy was on the side of the road 
hitchhiking on a real dark night in the middle of a thunder 
storm. 

Time passed slowly and no cars went by. It was raining so hard he 
could hardly see his hand in front of his face. Suddenly he saw a 
car moving slowly approaching and appearing ghostlike in the rain. 
It slowly crept toward him and stopped. Wanting a ride real bad the 
guy jumped in the car and closed the door, only then did he 
realize that there was nobody behind the wheel. 

The car slowly started moving and the guy was terrified, too scared 
to think of jumping out and running. The guy saw that the car was 
slowly approaching a sharp curve, still too scared to jump out, he 
started to pray and begging for his life; he was sure the ghost car 
would go off the road and in the marsh and he would surely drown, 
when just before the curve, a hand appeared through the driver's 
window and turned the steering wheel, guiding the car safely around 
the bend. 

Paralyzed with fear, the guy watched the hand reappear every time 
they reached a curve. Finally the guy, scared to near death, had 
all he could take and jumped out of the car and ran to town. Wet 
and in shock, he went into a bar and, voice quavering, ordered two 
shots of whiskey, then told everybody about his supernatural 
experience. A silence enveloped and everybody got goose bumps when 
they realized the guy was telling the truth and not just some drunk. 

About half an hour later two guys walked into the bar and one says 
to the other:  
"Look Bubba, there's that idiot who rode in our car when we was 
pushin it in the rain." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











I just found this so funny. I've already e-mailed  about 30 people with this


----------



## n_c (Mar 10, 2007)

lol...........


----------



## medusalox (Mar 10, 2007)

Haha, good one!


----------



## sexypuma (Mar 10, 2007)

this is a good one.


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 10, 2007)

LOL!  That is so funny yet so believable


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 17, 2007)

haha! my dad told me & my sister that joke when we were little. i love it.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 17, 2007)

Lmao!!!


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 17, 2007)

Rotf,lmfao!!!!


----------



## MarniMac (Mar 20, 2007)

Lol. The only "true" ghost story I've ever heard


----------



## jenii (Mar 20, 2007)

HAHAHA, I love that!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for making me laugh out loud, that was hysterical!!


----------

